# Initialize the Direct3D device



## hprasad (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought "Spiderman Friend or Foe" PC DVD Game.
After installing the game, after clicking on the Game Icon on the desktop, I am getting the following message:
--A problem occurred when trying to initialize the Direct3D device.
The default video options have been restored. 
If the problem persists, please make sure your drivers are up to date or contact your hardware vendor.--
.
What should I do to play the game?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Goto Start, Run and type DXDIAG.exe. Look on the Display tab and at the top right it should state what graphics card/chipset you have. Then download the drivers for that card.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Most likely your video card does not meet the requirement. I can tell that it's onboard, which is usually not a good thing.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Minimum System Requirements

_# 3D hardware accelerator card required-100% DirectX® 9.0c compliant 128 MB video card and drivers*
*Supported Chipsetd for Windows® XP and Vista:
All Nvidia® Geforce FX5200 128 MB and better chipsets
All ATI® Radeon 9500 128 MB or better chipsets

*Important Note: Some 3D accelerator cards with the chipsets listed here may not be compatible with the 3D acceleration features utilized by Spider-Man: Friend or Foe. Please refer to your hardware manufacturer for 100% DirectX® 9.0c compatibility._


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

The same happened to me. It's your video card.


----------



## hprasad (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks every one for your help.
Regds.
Hprasad


----------

